

Lean Startup Hack: Finding Early Evangelists - livestyle
http://blendah.com/post/37331434653/lean-startup-hack

======
marcamillion
This is clever Tom.

Those videos by Noah are awesome - not sure how I missed those before.

~~~
livestyle
Marc.. Noah is a so effective in distilling actionable items for customer
development and growing customers.

